# Lead and zinc in cages



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I found this report on the cage I was thinking of getting http://hqbirdcages.com/cage_toxicology_report.html What do you guys think of this report? Have you ever thought about lead or/and zinc being in your bird cages. Does anyone know of a lead and zinc free powder coated cage? I know there is stainless steel but it is way to expensive  Thanks for the help


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That's a really good report, the safe range is less than 250 and they're all around 1 or 2.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

True, but doesn't lead build up in the body? Would 1.2ppm be all that the bird would get for its whole life time? Or would it build up to more? I think I will get that cage but want to make sure it will be safe. And yes Iam crazy :wacko:


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That would be a lot better than most cages. If you tested your current cage it would probably be higher than 1.xx but it's still safe because the levels are no where near high enough to be dangerous.  The lead and zinc are usually in the metal frame, not the paint that coats it. Unless you get stainless steel then it's unavoidable, but unless the paint is chipped and the metal exposed it shouldn't be any problem at all.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That test was of the paint though. But I guess it is a safe level? The cage is not for Spike but I thought this post might help any bird owners


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That's intresting...I think I might buy a zinc test kit just out of curiosity...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

You could  I heard to do a lead test you have to send a paint chip away and get the digestion method done and tell them what kind of bird it is for aswell.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I could just BUY my own lead test and do it. With all the lead recalls here in toys finding a lead testing kit is no issue. Plus, I wouldn't want to chip and part of the paint, even if it's on the bottom. Mine would be hard to scratch, plus once you start chipping it, it starts getting messed up.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

You could I guess, but I heard a home lead test kit is just a scam http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml08/08038.html I would not want to chip the paint off of Spikes cage either.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I noticed on the report it mentions if it's ingested...the paint on my cages would be incredibly hard to peel off so I doubt it would be an issue...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I was worried about them using their beak to climb around and licking the cage. But I guess it should be ok.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I would think they would actually have to ingest it and quite a bit of it for it to be a problem.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats what I was hoping. It is a nice large cage and I think it would be a good one. I just need it to come in stock now.


----------

